
Ubuntu 17.10 released - slyrus
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/10/19/ubuntu-17-10-releases-with-gnome-kubernetes-1-8-minimal-base-images/
======
knocte
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15506334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15506334)

------
modeless
Wow, this is the release where they switch to Gnome, and Wayland at the same
time! Anyone try it out yet?

